# Diablo 3 Gästepass gesucht



## cidburner (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Buffed-Community

Wie so viele vor mir, suche auch ich noch einen Gästepass um Diablo3 mal anzuspielen. Gerne drehe ich auch ein paar Runden mit euch  

grüße und danke schon einmal 

Cid


----------

